# CROSS COUNTRY PICS OF THE BIG 1.1 and 1.2.2008 STORM TRACK



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

Photo One: 1.1.08 from Green Lakes, IL as the Big One was just getting started.
Photo Two: 1.2.08 from Oshtemo MI with 13 inches down.

(4 more photos/ descrip. in our next two posts)


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

These are already over a foot while it's yet snowing E. of Morgantown WV in Bruceton Mills on 1.2.08 :


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

Should The Members have other, Non-Equip Pics of any near-or-over foot of snow depths of this storm track, please post them here for the entire web to behold. Thanks in advance for ramping this thread to the hilt this week, and thanks even more to Plowsite Admins and Techs for their site's abilities!

The road is in Kennebunk ME; and the back yard/ giant lake with over a foot of snow in the mountains are in Winterport ME 
(steaming hot beverages all-around to all ! ) :


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice and fluffy, easy pushing. Is that your wife ruler?


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

nice pics...........i miss Maine


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Got to love the powder. I hate the wet stuff.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

since you started in IL and moved north are from st. louis county in MO? meremac, missouri and mississippi being the three rivers?


----------



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

I love big snow storms... I beauty of fresh snow, and the green money it puts in my pocket 

great pics!!


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

for true, xtreem, for true 
Can't wait until our Mardi Gras, eh?, the 2nd most largest celebration on earth is right here in ol' St. Lou' 
And if you know where to dig for them, our 3 rivers got just as big-big mudbugs like they do in the big 'easy.
Best Crawfish Etoufee (and Catfish and Shrimp Po'Boy sandwiches!!) in town always is at the French Quarter restaurant in Ballwin in the green-roofed Tammy Square strip mall east of Clarkson on the south side of Manchester until 7:30 weeknights and 9 on the weekends.


----------

